# Anybody Make A Box Out Of.....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Seen several articles and photos in books of boxes carcases made out of crown molding materials. Would love to see some of you artisans out there that have done the same! Here are some samples. Just another way to make a box!

http://www.woodstore.net/crowmolbox.html

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11500

Also I expect for the most part that you are limited to oak and pine and mdf at the home store. Anybody have a source for other hardwood crown molding? I guess you could get one of them big honking crown molding router bits. Seems like those would be nice in a vertical router set up!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Here is a small box I made some time ago...
... not Crown molding... just plain molding...  
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=850

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showgallery.php?cat=850&ppuser=0


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe, I saw that earlier. Didn't realize that was molding. What kind of molding is it... as I haven't seen anything like that at the borgs. 

Corey


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey,

I think I have the Wood Magazine issue that had the molding boxes, If I come across it in the next week or so I'll shoot you a note with the issue details.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Doug, I have the book Making Great Boxes which is a compilation of box making articles from Wood Magazine and the box shown in the link above is one of the designs in the book. Probably the same article most likely and thanks for the offer. Just looking to see what kind of boxes the members have made here with moldings ( as Joe pointed out not just crown moldings). 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I have made one or two of them, they looked almost the same as your links.
The last one I made had 4 lids and 4 holes for stuff  but it was 4" Pine molding if I recall right with a walnut stain..
They are fun and quick to make because all the work is done more or less just 45deg. cuts and some glue and it's done.

It's in a BOX in the garage somewhere 
I will dig it out and take a snapshot when the BOSS moves her car MONDAY ,it not a big deal just a box ...with 4 lids...

NOTE**** This type of box the Japanise use all the time to make jewelery boxs... that may tell you something ...easy and quick 
---------------------




challagan said:


> Seen several articles and photos in books of boxes carcases made out of crown molding materials. Would love to see some of you artisans out there that have done the same! Here are some samples. Just another way to make a box!
> 
> http://www.woodstore.net/crowmolbox.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Thanks Joe, I saw that earlier. Didn't realize that was molding. What kind of molding is it... as I haven't seen anything like that at the borgs.
> 
> Corey


I have no idea of what kind of molding it is... I got it from a neighbor who remodeled part of his house... I think this was used on the wall/floor. He did use some special stuff... but I didn't think this stuff was special.

It was just a piece of scrap that I picked up one day, looked at it, and thought of the box... & started making it... no plans.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, would love to see it. Your right they would be easy to do and I like the look as in the second link. 

Thanks Joe, looks like it might have been cut down from another molding or something. Not a standard molding anyway around these parts.... but that's the fun. I have been looking at the door casings as well. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

"I have been looking at the door casings as well"

Sounds like you are about to embark on more remodeling around the house


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL.... well I have already... room by room . Started with the daughters room Oct - Nov 2004, then the bathroom... Feb - June of 05... then living room, hallway and entryway....july 2005 - 11-2005 and then Kitchen 9-06 - ?????? Now you know why I am draggin my feet... tired of it but I have replaced about every door, window and I don't know how many feet of floor molding, door casing and crown molding... all the painted variety  

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

The bad part about all of that is about the time you have made the rounds, it will be time to start all over again


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't even say that Bob... Blasphemy!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Corey,
> 
> Here is a small box I made some time ago...
> ... not Crown molding... just plain molding...
> ...



Joe, is there no end to you're surprises?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is as close as I have got. It's a piece of dado rail that I removed from the family room walls after buying this home, it was made testing one of Template Tom's new jig designs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well I did look but can't find it in the BOX in the garage  the boss has her own way of packing boxes up she will need to dig it out .

BUT I did post a micky mouse box I did that so you can have a look see ,this one is a box joint type, 1/2" pine and some 1/4" thick hardboard, and some MDF block for a handle that as NO glue in the joints, just a press fit and the top and the botton are doing the holding .
I did split the box into two parts on the router table Sunday using a 1/8" slot cutter.
I don't care for hinges most of the time so I use just 4ea. 1/8" MDF inserts to keep the lid on sq. and true...and easy to open.. 


-----------------


challagan said:


> Thanks Bob, would love to see it. Your right they would be easy to do and I like the look as in the second link.
> 
> Thanks Joe, looks like it might have been cut down from another molding or something. Not a standard molding anyway around these parts.... but that's the fun. I have been looking at the door casings as well.
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3,

Where is the "molding"? Looks like 1x2 or 1x3 plain wood...
Is that pattern called the "Straight" pattern?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> This is as close as I have got. It's a piece of dado rail that I removed from the family room walls after buying this home, it was made testing one of Template Tom's new jig designs.


Harry, turn it upsidedown! Then it will look like a box with a slender, stylish base... 

Nice molding...!! Really fancy! Still, better turned over... IMHO


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> This is as close as I have got. It's a piece of dado rail that I removed from the family room walls after buying this home, it was made testing one of Template Tom's new jig designs.


Very nice Harry, I like that one. Not sure what a Dado rail is but I expect something similar to what we call a chair rail over here. Very nice and thanks for the pics!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> Well I did look but can't find it in the BOX in the garage  the boss has her own way of packing boxes up she will need to dig it out .
> 
> BUT I did post a micky mouse box I did that you may want to look ,this one is a box joint type, pine and some hardboard, and some MDF block for a handle that as NO glue in the joints, just a press fit and the top and the botton are doing the holding .
> ...


Thanks Bj, that's a good looking box! Man, pine that is other than 3/4 inch is impossible to find around here. I can find some 3/8 inch clear pine molding about 3/8 x 1 1/2 inches or so but costs too damn much for what you get. Wish I could get some 3/8 and 1/2 stuff that is useable. I personally like pine... was weaned on it. Some people hate it, I would much rather use it than that damn splintery oak. For hardwood i prefer to work with about anything other than Oak  even rock maple any day!

Also wish I could find some 1/2 Cedar to use. Nothing but 3/4 on that too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Very nice Harry, I like that one. Not sure what a Dado rail is but I expect something similar to what we call a chair rail over here. Very nice and thanks for the pics!
> 
> Corey


You're quite right Cory, it appears to be the same thing. Here is the only pic. I can find showing it before removal.We can forgive the bottle of Gin as it was Christmas 2003. My brother in law removed the dado and vinyl both which were glued to the wall, re-plastered and painted the whole house, he's the one I made the small table for.

Re-the dado "box", I think when I'm in the mood that I'll turn it into a box. Sorry about the poor repeated joke, I wondered why Mike didn't find it funny when I told it to him on Skype!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> You're quite right Cory, it appears to be the same thing. Here is the only pic. I can find showing it before removal.We can forgive the bottle of Gin as it was Christmas 2003. My brother in law removed the dado and vinyl both which were glued to the wall, re-plastered and painted the whole house, he's the one I made the small table for.
> 
> Re-the dado "box", I think when I'm in the mood that I'll turn it into a box. Sorry about the poor repeated joke, I wondered why Mike didn't find it funny when I told it to him on Skype!


LOL....no worries there Harry on the joke, I enjoyed them! Looking forward to that box. 

Corey

P.S. was the brother in law drinking right out of the bottle or appreciating the new gift he just received


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I know you have more guts than I when it comes to the table saw , just use the table saw and resaw it down to 3/8" -1/2" on the table saw you don't need to use a band saw to resaw saw but it takes cuts and a tall fence.
And a good belt sander 

If you are going to keep making boxes it's time to get a planner, the Dewalt one is a great one plus it's FUN to make your own box stock ....
I know your a fan of the Dewalt tools but also check out the reviews on this one 
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-2012NB...94-7750249?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1181663870&sr=1-1

Something about taking a 3/4" board down to 3/8" thick and seeing all the chips fly    Fun stuff ...

I have the 12" Grizzly one but I would like to have one of the new ones,good reviews on many of them, but the next one will be a 18" one when I can find one at the right price.





challagan said:


> Thanks Bj, that's a good looking box! Man, pine that is other than 3/4 inch is impossible to find around here. I can find some 3/8 inch clear pine molding about 3/8 x 1 1/2 inches or so but costs too damn much for what you get. Wish I could get some 3/8 and 1/2 stuff that is useable. I personally like pine... was weaned on it. Some people hate it, I would much rather use it than that damn splintery oak. For hardwood i prefer to work with about anything other than Oak  even rock maple any day!
> 
> Also wish I could find some 1/2 Cedar to use. Nothing but 3/4 on that too.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the 12" Grizzly one but I would like to have one of the new ones,good reviews on many of them, but the next one will be a 18" one when I can find one at the right price.[/QUOTE]

If you've got a phase converter, or a new motor, you might like this one! 18 inch bridgewood, $950

http://exfactory.com/detail.asp?rec...ed=1&FNListings=0&FNsubcat=0&showSpecWriter=0


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> I know you have more guts than I when it comes to the table saw , just use the table saw and resaw it down to 3/8" -1/2" on the table saw you don't need to use a band saw to resaw saw but it takes cuts and a tall fence.
> And a good belt sander
> ...



I have the Grizzly G0555 band saw... works great... BUT it's very hard to get two 3/8" pieces out of a 3/4" piece... even though the blade width is very small, compared to a 1/8" TS kerf, the slightest wave in cutting makes the thinnest piece less than 3/8" and forces the other piece to be slightly bigger.
It's best to start out with thicker wood... Still better than planing!

That Makita looks like a COOL planer! ... good brand too!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, It didnt register with me. I am guessing I had a concussion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link Doug

BUT 3 phz. sucks for the home shop 
and a new motor would add a arm and a leg to the price 







kp91 said:


> I have the 12" Grizzly one but I would like to have one of the new ones,good reviews on many of them, but the next one will be a 18" one when I can find one at the right price.


If you've got a phase converter, or a new motor, you might like this one! 18 inch bridgewood, $950

http://exfactory.com/detail.asp?rec...ed=1&FNListings=0&FNsubcat=0&showSpecWriter=0[/QUOTE]


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Every so often the exfactory site will have hobbyist size machines, but mostly its production shop stuff. Still fun to look at some of the industry machines


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No BJ, I won't ever resaw on the table saw again, I am just not comfortable with that. One of these days I will get a planer and a jointer.... mostly to straighten and flatten box stock. Those 2 tools I can make room for and you don't need huge planers for box making. The Ridgid planer has a very good reputation as well. One of these days... but until then... I am not going to resaw on my table saw any time soon  And the Bandsaw I do not have room for at least now. 

Maybe one of these days I can take over a little corner of the basement next to the door to the garage and use that little area for my bench and cabinets/ storage and use the shop area for all machinery. That way I could get more work done in the winter as well. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK Corey LOL

I know you have a spot to get your box wood from but you may want to take a peek at the site below, but don't tell your BOSS I told you about it 

http://www.walllumber.com/thin.asp

You can get it via. UPS on the door step


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, I have my one supplier and Wall is my next one to try. Bob got some decent wood there but it wasn't as nice as sloans but they do have some different selections available to. Sloans delivers to my door via UPS as well. Shipment arrives tomorrow  The main thing to me is if it is FLAT and straight and no cupping, it I have to run it thru the bench dog with the jointer set up I can do that and I bought one of those shear cutting straight bits from OP. Bob got some nice Birds Eye Maple from them! Steve Wall has a good reputation. I would love to get some BE Maple, Ambrosia Maple and some cedar and ash as well. Fairly good prices but with Sloans it is all 2 ft long and you can pick the width of your boards. At wall he sells it by 5 square foot bundles which is ok but I kind of like knowing what I am going to get. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> No BJ, *I won't ever resaw on the table saw again,* I am just not comfortable with that. One of these days I will get a planer and a jointer.... mostly to straighten and flatten box stock. Those 2 tools I can make room for and you don't need huge planers for box making. The Ridgid planer has a very good reputation as well. One of these days... but until then... I am not going to resaw on my table saw any time soon  And the Bandsaw I do not have room for at least now.
> 
> *Maybe one of these days I can take over a little corner of the basement next to the door to the garage and use that little area for my bench and cabinets/ storage and use the shop area for all machinery. That way I could get more work done in the winter as well.*
> 
> Corey


*I won't ever resaw on the table saw again,* 
I have not nor will I ever attempt it on a TS! That's over my Safety threshold.

*Maybe one of these days I can take over a little corner of the basement next to the door to the garage and use that little area for my bench and cabinets/ storage and use the shop area for all machinery. That way I could get more work done in the winter as well.*
That is a good idea... I like to think of it as moving stuff from Primary storage locations to Secondary locations... and have been doing it lately... and have more to do.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Coffin for a dear departed canary?*

Well Corey, I did fit a top and bottom but as the inside measurements are only 3 3/4" x 1 3/4" I can't come up with another use. That's the best that I could do with the hinges. By the time Joe suggested that it would look better the other way up, I had already glued the bottom on so when I have time I will make a larger one for Joe's appraisal.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice Harry...you must have really loved your canary  

Greg


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well that turned out great Harry. Looks great all painted up with the decal applied, hinged and flocked! I really like it and I bet it would look great either way.Nice work Harry!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Well Corey, I did fit a top and bottom but as the inside measurements are only 3 3/4" x 1 3/4" I can't come up with another use. That's the best that I could do with the hinges. By the time Joe suggested that it would look better the other way up, I had already glued the bottom on so when I have time I will make a larger one for Joe's appraisal.


Hi Harry,

Nice looking box for a worthy & just cause. I'm sorry your pet canary died.

I think it looks very nice.

If you make another box with it flipped, I think you'll find it will look nice also... but, I wouldn't use hinges... Just lay it on.

But don't make another one just to make me happy. 
Do it because you want to... and have fun doing it.  

Beautiful box!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Canary Coffin???????????*

Very nice looking box Harry. By the way, what was your canary's name?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh sorry Harry, I didn't see that about your Canary. Sorry to hear about that. Birds are special. I had a budgie that I raised from a little tiny guy. We had Petey for about 7 years I think. He learned to talk and he could say all kinds of things. He picked up the worst from me.... Son of a B... and One Two.. Barbecue... See yah!! He was a smart @$$ 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen,gentlemen, I don't know if you're pulling my leg but I didn't have a canary, the coffin idea was just a suggestion as I couldn't think of another use for such a small box.
Corey, that is not flocking which I don't like, it's felt stuck on with thinned wood glue. Normally I cover thin card with the felt, folded over all the way round and put into place whilst there is enough excess glue around the back edges to hold in place but this little fun box didn't justify all that trouble. Thanks for kind comments and messages of sympathy!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry harry... LOL... Ok so we are gullible as hell. Go pop a canary and drop it in the box then!  Sorry Harry I thought it was flock... Looks great whatever it is  Never used the flock myself, I like to use velvetine and things like that on card stock as well. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Gentlemen,gentlemen, I don't know if you're pulling my leg but I didn't have a canary, the coffin idea was just a suggestion as I couldn't think of another use for such a small box.
> Corey, that is not flocking which I don't like, it's felt stuck on with thinned wood glue. Normally I cover thin card with the felt, folded over all the way round and put into place whilst there is enough excess glue around the back edges to hold in place but this little fun box didn't justify all that trouble. Thanks for kind comments and messages of sympathy!


Harry, I think that's a dirty trick... 

I think you should go out with your BB gun, shoot a bird, any kind of bird, put it in that pretty box, then bury it 4' deep in your front yard, with a sign on top "Here lies a bird in a pretty molded coffin box."

    :sold:


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Canary, Schmanary...*

Harry, that's a great looking box. How did you do the pattern on the lid? Oh, and don't worry about the rest of the guys "giving you the bird..."


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was funny Geordie. The pattern is a decal (transfer). I don't know if you have "Spotlight" stores in NZ, they sell curtains, fabric etc. but also a big range of craft items incl. decals and felt in many colours, roughly 10" x 8".


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Yes we've got Spotlight stores here. My wife is a quilter and practically lives in the place. I'll take a look for those decals, they seem a neat way of adding something to a box. Can you put a finish over them easily?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Harry, thats a great looking box, regardless of who or what you plan to bury in it. I had lots of bedroom furniture when I was a kid that my dad either built or repainted. Most of it had transfers or decals. I've never tried it but want to.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nzgeordie said:


> Thanks Harry. Yes we've got Spotlight stores here. My wife is a quilter and practically lives in the place. I'll take a look for those decals, they seem a neat way of adding something to a box. Can you put a finish over them easily?


Hi Geordie, I spray high gloss clear lacquer thinners based with no problems.


----------



## MJCookSr (Sep 17, 2010)

There are some eally good ideas here, I never thought of using molding to make small boxes. I will be doing one of these this winter as this is a perfect winter time project.:happy:


----------

